#  , :    2  (1 ) 2013.

## .

*,* *             2   (1 ) 2013 .*.        . 

*    !* 

.     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2013    .


  ,    ()  ,       .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%      .

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  ( :   107  19.03.13) -   15 .     .  !

2.              ,            ,     -1 (  :   639  28.12.12)    15 .       . 

3.        - 15 .    .       !      .


* 2.   :*
*   2013      !*

1.    ,  4  ( :   107  19.03.13) -   15 .     .  !

2.              ,            ,     -1 (  :   639  28.12.12)    15 .       . 

3.        - 15 .    .       !     .

4.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  -7-3/13@   23.01.12)     22  (.. 20  ).     25 . 

5.      ,                .         .

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 .
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       ! 
 .


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.    ,  4  ( :   107  19.03.13) -   15 .     .  !

2.              ,            ,     -1 (  :   639  28.12.12)    15 . 

3.        - 15 .    .       !     1  .

* 5.     :*
1.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  -7-3/13@   23.01.12)     22  (.. 20  ).     25 . 

2.      ,      ,               .     !

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4  ( :   107  19.03.13) -   15 .     .  !

2.              ,            ,     -1 (  :   639  28.12.12)    15 .       . 

3.        - 15 .    .       !     1  .

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    22  (. 20  ).    .

2.      ,      ,               .     !

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  ( :   107  19.03.13) -   15 .     .  !

2.              ,            ,     -1 (  :   639  28.12.12)    15 . 

3.       - 15 .    .       !     1  .

----------


## E.Maria

*.*,  , !

----------


## Lara'S

:Good:

----------

.

----------

C   .
  ,

"     15%  !     "
 ""     -,    10 %,    .        15  -   10%?
 .

----------


## .

,  .

----------

> ,  .


.

----------


## tlyudmilayu

http://forum.klerk.ru/images/smilies/n/good.gif .,  ,  !!! http://forum.klerk.ru/images/smilies...n/clapping.gif

----------

" 3.     :   !          25 ."

 ,     25  ,      (    )?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

**,     30

----------


## Lana-wm

!      !

----------

> **,     30


     ?    ,  "        . ..      1  20 ,    1    21 ,       1          1 ."

----------


## .

,  ,

----------


## .

, -   .    .   



> ,   (    / )  .        () ,    .     2013 . ..     1  2013 ,         30  2013 .

----------


## Catabras

30       2013 .   ?

----------


## .



----------

> , -   .    .


     ,   -  .    _ -    ,        .

 ,  ,     ,  6%,      I  (    I )      ,       . (

P.S.    -   .

----------

> .


  ?     .     .

----------

> , -   .    .


:      " 1.   " ,     .

----------

> ?     .     .


.        31  2013    ,        2014 ?        ?

----------

!   ,  ,    .  .   ,         cc 2,9%,   .   ?      ?  .

----------

( ).       .          /    ,    ,  .

----------


## .

> -    ,


     .   ,       ,    ((

----------


## .

> .        31  2013    ,        2014 ?


   2013 .     2013        2014 .




> .   ?      ?  .


 ,  .      . 




> /


      .       ,

----------

> !   ,  ,    .  .   ,         cc 2,9%,   .   ?      ?  .


       .,  -1   271  275  ?  276  ,   .

----------

4-  .  ,   ,   . .
    10    ?    -  .
 . 
     (). .   -     .   . 
     ?   10?
 .         .   ?  ?    ?        -    .

----------


## .

**,      4   .

----------


## 1980

!
:      6%  01.04.13 -     70  -      6%*70         3+   ?

----------

2     ,       ?

----------


## .

3

----------

> 3


. )))

----------

:      6%  01.04.13 -     70  -      6%*70        3+   ?

----------

> :      6%  01.04.13 -     70  -      6%*70        3+   ?


   ,   
   ,   6%,  ,     1.       25.07

----------

!  -,
     ,   ,    ?
-1    4-   ??

----------


## .

**,     . -  , ?
      .

----------

> **,     . -  , ?
>       .


  (  )

----------


## .

.

----------


## saigak

> -1    4-   ??






> .


        \.   -     1.

----------


## hiker

""      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*hiker*,             .     .
 ,        .           1  2012 ,       -  .           ((

----------


## hiker

*.*,  ,         .   ,   .

----------


## .

*hiker*,    -  .      .

----------

,        ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## baby-miti

,  ,    28.06.,       1 ?

----------

*baby-miti*, .       20.07

----------


## baby-miti

!

----------

!     -4     171?

----------

**, 

│  ,           │    171   │
│,      ,    │            │
│   ,   .    │            │
│ 19, 45 - 47  2  346.43    .             │            │
│  <5>                                                                           │            │

----------

,  :

  ,      .,     ?

   3,       ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.

----------

> 1. 
> 2.


.
   ,       ,   ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

.      ,  ,     .020  7778,00     .030  10011,00       .060.     ""  -2233,00

----------


## .

.

----------

.

----------

> 


!

----------

!  :Good:

----------


## Liana_sh

! ,.   .  (  ).   2    ,   ,       ?  25.07       -? (     )

----------


## saigak

> 2    ,   ,       ?


 .




> -?


   ,   .

----------


## Anny-Sunny

, .!

       .
  ,      (. 030) - 8120. 
   (. 020) - 3177.
  060,   ,  .
   050   ?        1589,         100%       . .

----------

*Anny-Sunny*,    ,  .       050

----------


## Anny-Sunny

**,    ,  ,    ,    050     (3 177),    060  0? ?

----------

*Anny-Sunny*,

----------


## Anny-Sunny

**,     :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## .



----------


## CEBEP

4       ?    15  ,  ,       ?

----------


## CEBEP

. !      . ?

----------


## L

.  .     20       .         ?        ?

----------


## .

> 9.  ,            ,          *   ,   *    .


.

----------

,        ?
     ? - 18210501011011000110

----------

,          7 ?         .   ...((((

----------

! 
, , ...     ,     2. 2013.  .          ,  08.07.13.      2`247 .    ,     2-    ,   ? , .

----------


## .

**,    .




> ,          7 ?


 .     ,    .      .    ,      :Frown:  




> ,     2-    ,   ?


 .    3 ,   3

----------

> .    3 ,   3


  !  ,       3- ,        ???        2-  ( 21 ),               3- ? 

  ,     (   ))...             ( ),        ?   3-  4-   2013       ( 030 - 35664-66)???

p.s.   " ",  .   ,                     ?

----------

,  !    4   3  . 2      1  . 15?     ?      .

----------

!     ( (  ))    15%, 1 ,   ,    ,       ?       ?    ,  ,  -   . !

----------


## saigak

> ?


       ?



> 1 ,


?     ? :Wink:

----------

,,  -1         ? , ,  ,  ,  ,   . 
  --  ,- - .   ,  ?

----------

-  ,   ,  /   .     , -,     ,   ?

----------


## .

> ( ),        ?


   3    .         .        .

----------


## .

> ? , ,  ,  ,


   . 1.



> -  ,   ,  /   .


   .

----------

> ?
>      ,   ?
> ?     ?


-  ,   ,  /   .

----------

> . 1.
> 
>    .


    ,  ,     -  1

----------

?  ,   ,  /

----------

> ?  ,   ,  /


    ,     ...

----------

,     ?     ,    ?

----------

> ,     ?     ,    ?


 ,      :  " 2-   .    /    2012."

----------

> , .!
> 
>        .
>   ,      (. 030) - 8120. 
>    (. 020) - 3177.
>   060,   ,  .
>    050   ?        1589,         100%       . .


  050  3177     060  0

----------


## .

> ,     ...


 0,1 ,

----------

> 0,1 ,


, ..  - /,   ?       ?       ?

----------


## .

,   .      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> . 1.


..     -  -     1?  ,    -    ? 
    , -  -1,  - ,  (((

----------


## .

?     , ,    ?

----------

6%=?
 1  2 .  ,      ?

----------


## .

6%    .     .   ,

----------

> 3    .         .        .


  !

----------

,  ,    ,      ,       ?

----------

**,     ,

----------

> **,     ,


  15%,    ,        (),          ,                   ?

----------

**,     -     

   ,  
  .   ,          ,

----------

> **,     -     
> 
>    ,  
>   .   ,          ,


    ,  ,    ,     (?)-        (),     N-    ,       ?

----------

> **,     -     
> 
>    ,  
>   .   ,          ,


       ,  ?

----------


## .

**,   ,         ?      ,   .   15%   . 
       .346.17

----------

> **,   ,         ?      ,   .   15%   . 
>        .346.17


      200   ,   170.          ,  30 .          30    200 ?

----------


## .

**,  ,    30     ,      ?  :Smilie:  ,       - ,     .    ,      .
  ,    ,

----------

> **,  ,    30     ,      ?  ,       - ,     .    ,      .
>   ,    ,


    ,    170.   ?    ?  200     ,          ,

----------


## saigak

> 200     ,


  ?,       .




> 170.   ?


, ..     .      ,   .    ....

----------

4-     ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


     ?   10  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 -   .




> 10  ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=491460

----------


## lenski

,,   4  .    ,   : ", ,",  -    ?

----------


## _

> \.   -     1.


,  ...    ,          ...      .
1  = 1 ,    , 15%.     .

  ?

1)  15         4-.  . ?

2)  15      -1.    ,  ,   ?  ,   ...

3)        ?

4)     -1151085  ()  ?       ?

5)  -    ?

  !     .      :Smilie:

----------


## _

, ...

  4     .      .

   -  ,    77,    ?  15 ?      -  15-      ?   4  10

----------


## Carica

:Smilie: 
     15%     .          - .
..   1  ,   ,   ,      ? ?

 ,      "".

----------


## .

> ..   1  ,   ,


   .     2 ,   1 .    ,    




> 15         4-.


 ,




> 15      -1.


 




> -1151085  ()  ?


        .        ,       /.




> 4     .      .

----------


## Carica

.,   :Congratulate:  (    )

----------


## _

*.*,  ! 

  4-.   .     1, 3, 6  7.   -  . ?

,       ,   .

    ...   2 .,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## _

*.*, !  :Smilie:

----------


## New-IP

-         ,   .
 1    3000,    .    8260, ..  11 260. ..        , ?

    ,     ,    ,  - 2256,66 .        ?

----------


## .



----------


## New-IP

> 


   ,    -   .  2256,66 .  ???

----------


## .

?

----------


## New-IP

> ?


,  .   .

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## New-IP

> 


Ok  :Wink:

----------

,,  -1       ?       ?

----------

! , ,          ?

----------

** ,

----------



----------


## saigak

> ,,  -1       ?       ?


   -  .    -     .

----------

, ,   .      ,       / (  1-  2013).  .     :
- . .
- . 
- . .
-  .
-  
   ,      .

----------


## -

.      (,, )
   :     1 ,   ,  8 ,    :  -,-  (1  !),      .    ,  .    .   -     4 .
  ,           ? ,...    - 50-. ,- ,   .... :Frown:

----------


## .

*-*,           ?  4               .

----------


## -

> *-*,           ?  4               .


    .    2- .    :       ?  :Wow:     -...
 ,  -       ...

----------


## .

*-*,         .

----------


## BUDDA

(15%) +     
      : 10 % / 90 %  (    ,     ()  ,      ,  ?    //?   ..)

   :       8916 .  2- .
    ?   10485 . 
          2-  1569  ?
      10%/90% ?

----------

.
8916    /  .     .

----------


## BUDDA

!  ,      7200 . -         ? (      8916 .) 
     ?   030 -   ...  ?   (8916)       , .. 7200 ?

----------

> , .. 7200 ?

----------


## 787878

!
     15%,   ,  (   ,       ),      ,     2  2013?(  4  2013)
         ??

----------


## .

.    ,    
       1000

----------


## Eriksonx

, ,  :
   6%  
    1-2    (1000),    2013  -   (500-1000)
     10000 ( ,      ),      2013,     .   ,   ,        1        03.2013,       1 .   .   ?     
    :        1 ?   ?  ? 
                 2-     2013.       ?  ?          ,      30   -    ?

----------

*Eriksonx*,    .    1.      30  2014.

----------


## Nika Volna

:   2  (   )    ,       15     . ,    . .

----------


## .

200   .126

----------


## a

!
      ,        (- ).      ,      .
:
1)     ,     ?                ?            +    +         ? ,                ?
       ,          ,      "   "  "  . "

2)       ?          ?    ?

----------

, ,     6%    18210101011011000110  ?      :Frown: ((        , ?

----------


## .

*a*,     /  (  ,      .         ),       .          .    ,       ,   




> 


          4-  . 
, ,

----------


## a

> *a*,     /  (  ,      .         ),       .          .    ,       ,


   6%+,    ,   ,      ,    ,     .           ,        ,     ,     .
     -         , ?
         (..   , .  120,     ), ?
   ,   .        - ,     (), ?

----------


## .

> ,


..    ,        ?




> -         , ?


 .       ,          




>

----------

> ..    ,        ?


 ,                .      .

----------

, , !        ,     25- ?     ?
(  0,        )

----------


## Andyko



----------

,      ( ,    4 ),       25   2    - 27-?

----------


## Andyko

**,       ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> 25   2    - 27-?


.      -   .

----------

> .      -   .


, !  -  !))

----------

!  -   ()  .    :  30         .  29                    18210102020011000110 (      ,      ,     , ...). ,        : ,   ,        1  2013 .
 30        . 

  ,           ,     182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110 (    ,   ,      )

     ?

----------


## .

,   ,    ,           .

----------

, , .           ,  ,      .  ,         1000 .     ,      .
 ,    : 
1)         +      ,     .
2)        ,     ,  ,   .
   ?

----------

,    ,      41184.    56268.
    - , , 45000 .     ?       () +     ?

----------


## .

> ,  ,      .


     .      




> 1000 .


    ,     40000 .       ...




> +      ,     .


            ?   ?        ,    





> ,     ,  ,   .


    .

----------

.
 ,    ,      41184.    56268.
    - , , 45000 .     ?       () +     ?

----------


## .

,   .    .      1     1 .

----------

!

----------

"  "  "             ()   "?
     " ".    .01.2013.    .02.2013?

----------


## .

.   



> .02.2013?


  .

----------


## DS

,        ,    ,       ,

----------


## .

1

----------


## koshka8484

,     ,    01.05.13           4    30          ,             ,  ?

----------


## .

> 


,           ?     200   .126




> ,  ?


 ,      .           ?

----------


## koshka8484

> ,           ?     200   .126
> 
>  ,      .           ?


    1  2013

----------


## .

1       .

----------


## koshka8484

2013     ,          ?       .

----------


## .

*koshka8484*,     (    ).  2013       . 
          .      .
      ,    ?      ,   - .            ?  :Frown:

----------


## Levac

!
, ,   ,    -1
  5  ?    :Smilie: )
  "  15  ,    "
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> , ,   ,    -1
>   5  ?


     .       .

----------


## Levac

> .       .


  ?   ?

----------


## saigak

?          ?

----------


## .

*Levac*,  -     .    ,    .      ,

----------


## Levac

?
  ,     ,   ,        .
     ,       ?
  ,    -  ,  ?
   ,     , 
 ,      ,  ?
        :
   ?

----------


## .

> ,


,          ,            ,      .             .
,      - ,  .      ,   ,    ,     .    .

 ?  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Levac

> *Levac*,  -     .


-  -212   ,   -    ** ,     .
, ,  ,  " ",  ?



:
9.                  :

1) *  15-    ,   * , ,        -                           .           ,        -     .         ,   ,          ,        1  1996  N 27- "  ()      ";

----------


## Levac

> .
> 
>  ?  ,


       ?
    ?

----------


## .

> ,


      ,    .           .          .         ,      .       . 




> ?


    - , ...    ,      .       ,    .  -             .

----------

1000 .  . -     .   22 .      ,   20 (,)   22 ?

----------


## .

.6.1  1 



> 7.  ,       ,          ()   ,          .


   .

----------



----------

!
 2013     1     .               ?          ?
P.S:       .

----------


## saigak

.       .

----------

> .       .


, ,     ?

----------

> .       .


, ,     ?

----------


## saigak

** ,  ,         ,      .

----------

